# Ayam Ketawa, laughing chickens



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I was doing some reading about Ayam Cemanis, thinking about getting a few eggs to hatch, (maybe Robin can talk me out of it). And I stumbled across Ayam Ketawas from South Sulawesi, Indonesia. They are a long crower variety, hence the "laughing chicken" label and they say the Roos sound like a human laugh. They used to be bred by the Buginese royal family. Very pretty birds!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Very Gamefowl-like conformation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful bird. Much more pleasing to my eye than the Cemanis.


----------



## Longcrow (Jul 3, 2020)

Greenfire farms sells "Ayam Ketawa" but their line doesn't seem to laugh as well os some.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, I saw that, I've never purchased anything from them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Their website markets birds in an attractive fashion though.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

From the available reading info, people seem to love or hate their crow. Some people say it sounds like maniacal laughter from an asylum!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks a lot like red junglefowl - even has white ears.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, they do! My Pioneer Red Gingers are predominantly Red Jungle Fowl so I was looking closely at their color patterns this evening.


----------

